

Introduction to Classical Physics -Video Lectures from IIT - pm90
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6Gw08pwhws

======
pm90
Although not related to computer science, these are a set of excellent video
lectures that provide a nice introduction to classical Physics. The only
reason I'm sharing it is because I've really enjoyed this series, and hope
others may too. (Hint: Its not like any other physics course; watch the first
lecture!)

